# Ferry trio hurt in rough weather (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Three passengers on the overnight ferry from Aberdeen to Shetland are injured after the ship encounters heavy seas. 

More from BBC News...


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Has Coastie had some deja veu? or did the poor lad go back for a second helping? (Jester)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Methinks they need a better sea keeping vessel on that run.

XCoasties been "ribbed" about on that run...LOL


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Mr CED was on that ferry last night.


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

SN NewsCaster said:


> Three passengers on the overnight ferry from Aberdeen to Shetland are injured after the ship encounters heavy seas.



It was four passengers......


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

hope Mr CED was not one of the injured


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Sweaty socks on the don revvie, causes injuries

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Hoping Mr CED is fine, and , please, what on earth is a don revvie ??


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I thought I had replied to this thread, but obviously not!

It was four passengers injured yesterday morning, the same as when it rolled when I was on it.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

billyboy said:


> Methinks they need a better sea keeping vessel on that run.
> 
> XCoasties been "ribbed" about on that run...LOL


As the Hjaltland and Hrossey are Sister Ships, how come you don't hear of the Hjaltland rolling like her Sister?


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Mr CED is fine. He didn't even know 4 people had got hurt. 
He was woken at 0430 when she rolled so serverly to port. It took a while for them to get off the ferry at Lerwick. He was on the lower car deck so didn't see what was going on.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Happy to hear Mr CED is fine CED.

Coastie: cant answer that one mate.

Still trying to find the Photographer who took CeEd's Avatar picture .... Nothing like her at all. Terrible image that is ... LOL


----------

